
Scientists say a new ocean is being born - psychanarch
https://www.nbcnews.com/science/environment/african-continent-very-slowly-peeling-apart-scientists-say-new-ocean-n1234128
======
psychanarch
Full title: The African continent is very slowly peeling apart. Scientists say
a new ocean is being born.

